
Media Is Broken - prostoalex
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/02/27/can-journalism-be-saved/
======
mlok
Maybe this could be one answer :

"A new media platform from Wikipedia founder @jimmy_wales . The news is
broken, but we're going to fix it."

[https://wikitribune.com](https://wikitribune.com)

~~~
doomrobo
IIRC Wikitribune fired its journalists is now WT.Social, a social networking
site which requires a login to view the content of. I don't know what's on it.

